# Big als training diary 2015



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

hey guys so today im starting to write up my workouts here in the form of a training log. ill try do this every day I train if poss (normally 5-6 days each week), though I may miss the odd one I hope this log will show how my training progresses over the next year.

so today was my first day back simce christmas and the flu. I felt good and rested and only coughed a little from the remenants if my illness.

today I trained twice

*morning:* chest

20mins stretching

warmup on flat bench press (60kg,100kg)

working sets (flat bench)

120kg (265lb)1rep paused

130kg (290lb) 1rep paused

150kg (330lb) 1rep paused

120kg 5sets 5rep

I felt very strong and explosive on these weights. I felt I may have been able to do between 165-170kg today for a 1 rep max... but as first day back and with my right pec tear not fully healed I felt it was safer dropping to 120kg for reps.

I then did

3 sets of 20rep on 100kg seated calf raises to finish the workout.

5mins of stretching

*evening*

5 mins of stretching

when I came back I did *back* I started with

lat pull downs - sets of 7-9 reps. I finished on 7reps on 120kg for 3 sets.

seated rows. cant remember what weight but did 3 sets of 10reps

single arm deadlift with single arm upright rows (olympic bar) on 35kg 4 sets of 12rep

a pathetic attempt at chins (I was so pumped) lol getting 2 sets of 2reps

5mins of stretching

the back workout was a nice way to stretch my body after chest. using the push pull principle.

I will most likely take tomorrow off (I never train saturday) but will train again on sunday


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Leg Day

So as always i stretched at the beginning of my workout for 20 mins. focussing on stretching my quads, calfs and hamstrings as today was leg day!

To start for legs i want to build up my calfs and hamstrings, so that they are balance with my quads (which are proportionally much bigger) so as a result i started my leg with pre exhaustion on leg curl and calf raises.

Calf raises

50kg -50rep- 6 sets

Leg Curl

4- sets 40rep

I then supersetted on the leg press a comboof calf raises and leg press. Not sure of the weight but i did

Single Legged leg press

10reps each leg

supersetted with

double legged leg press

20reps

supersetted with

calf raises

30reps

I did the above three times.

At last my main workout begins!

HACK SQUAT

120kg 3 sets 8reps (as slow as possible and as deep as possible)

Single legged hack squat

3sets of 3 rep 60kg - here is the last set






Sissy squat 60kg

3 sets of 14reps here is the last set






Then i finished on outer and inner thigh work and finally another 10mins of stretching


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

So todays workout was an easy day of biceps

I started on a very light weight after stretching for 20 mins. When i was stretching i felt very stiff so started as follows:

6kg dumbells superset of

10 hammer curls,

10 concentration curls

10 hammer curls

10 curls

Idid the above superset twice before strecthing again and then i repeated the above for another two supersets but this time on 8kg

I then moved onto olympic bar curls (i did these very slow and controlled with no swing both on the way up and the way down)

40kg 3 sets of 5reps

45kg 3sets of 5reps

and that was it for the weight i finished on some light boxing on the bag jsut to loosen off


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

for this workout I did a very simple chest workout

as always I started off with stretching and then

Flat Bench

60kg

80kg

100kg all warmups

130kg 1 rep

150kg 3reps

so just went heavy as quick as poss to try and test my strength to see what kind of weights i should use in my workouts in the next following months. here is how it looked






I then Followed this with pec deck and to loosen off more stretches and also some chins (i find that this works wonders to stretch off the chest)


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Today was shoulders

I know normally this would not be a good regime to follow chest without at least a day of rest but i do find that by doing this you can develop great strength and muscularity to the pectoral girdle. So without hesitation here is a summary of my latest workout

So no stretching at the beginning of todays workout instead i did 20 mins afterwards.

Seated shoulder press:

So much like how i warmed up on chest yesterday i decided to do very few reps to warmup. i then focussed on one set to test my strength so i can judge what i need to do over the next few months and managed this

130kg (286lb) for 4reps






as you can see it felt a little haeavy at theend but i still feel i got a lot more to give. My overall target i hope is for 160kg (352lb) for a single rep by the end of my heavy phase (3 months away)

I then went onto front raises for sets of 10 each arm and then two giant sets on

side lateral raises

2kg(per arm) 16rep

4kg 12rep

6kg 10rep

8kg 8rep

10kg 5rep

and then my next giant set

10kg 15rep

8kg 15rep

6kg 12rep

4kg 6rep

2kg 4rep

empty lol hardly any


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

H



bigaldevlin said:


> Leg Day
> 
> So as always i stretched at the beginning of my workout for 20 mins. focussing on stretching my quads, calfs and hamstrings as today was leg day!
> 
> ...


Damn that looks like a knee recker


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Newperson said:


> H
> 
> Damn that looks like a knee recker


lol totally my left knee was pretty bad after the single lehgged hack squat the day after. i do sissy squat all the time and stretch everyday so i hope i can continue with this exercise. its the first time i tried it so will try some different foot positions and see whats best - or give up if it hurts every time


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

so today was chest and my intention was to build upon the 3 reps on 150kg that I had done before by doing multiple sets on 135kg. so with that I mind I stretched off and then warmed up as follows

50kg

90kg

120kg

130kg

I then did my working sets which were

135kg for 4 sets 4reps all paused reps

I then stretched off by doing some light work with high reps on the pec deck


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Well today was a back and biceps workout. To start i wanted to try and reintroduce some deadlift to my workouts. I cant deadlift 100% at the moment as when i do it tends to hurt my lower back injury. So going light is my only option but i feel that going light is not the best way to maintain/develop muscularity. So ive decided to experiment with different ways of making light weights harder and more intense.

To start with then a quick experiment of doing 1 handed deadlifts. An easy weight of 40kg(even for one handed) but i havethe intention of building this up to maybe 100kg? Not sure well see how well my grip and lower back handle it. But here is a quick vid showing how i did it






This was just a way of warming up my back but also i find it less stressful on my injury. Other than that i went on to the following exercises

Machine rows

50kg 10reps

90kg 10reps 4 sets

lat pull downs

60kg 8reps

100kg 6reps 4 sets

bent over rows(olympic bar)

80kg 3sets of 6reps

Biceps

For biceps i stayed on the basics

Barbell curls

25kg 7eps

25kg 21reps (7 at low range 7 mid range and 7 high range)

light dumbells (8kg) as a giant set mix of curls, hammer curls and concentration curls during my rest peiod between barbell curls

Back to barbell 25kg 7reps

light dumbells (8kg) as a giant set mix of curls, hammer curls and concentration curls during my rest peiod between barbell curls

Back to barbell 25kg 7reps

Forearms

2sets on my tri set of forearms (25kg)

Calf raises


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

So today was my fave leg day. And for once i wanted to start doing squats again. I havnt squatted in a while to help protect my back injury but today was a gentle reintroduction again back into squatting

I started off on the free bar

60kg 2rep

60kg 1rep

90kg 2rep

90kg 1rep

120kg 1 rep

160kg 1rep

I left it at 160kg and handled it very easily but didnt want to push my lower back by going more heavy. here is how the 160kg looked






I then finished off on hack squat

80kg 3 rep

130kg 3rep

180kg 3rep

230kg 3rep

280kg 1 rep

Again very easy but i wanted to keep the reps low to test strength rather than my joints.

I then ended my workout on calfs doing high reps on single legged calf raises


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bigaldevlin said:


> Today was shoulders
> 
> Seated shoulder press:
> 
> ...


Huge difference in weights used between your press and laterals.

I do 20kg laterals with ease yet my max press is just under 120kg.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Huge difference in weights used between your press and laterals.
> 
> I do 20kg laterals with ease yet my max press is just under 120kg.


yea true there is quite a difference combo of me being lazy on side lats but tbh also just not that strong on them as I hardly ever train them. but next workout ill give it a go on higher weights just to see if I can do more. what kind of repage do you do on 20kg? ill use it as inspiration/motivation


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bigaldevlin said:


> yea true there is quite a difference combo of me being lazy on side lats but tbh also just not that strong on them as I hardly ever train them. but next workout ill give it a go on higher weights just to see if I can do more. what kind of repage do you do on 20kg? ill use it as inspiration/motivation


Anything from 8-20 depending how hard I've pushed beforehand. If I do them first I will go heavier and more aggressively.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Anything from 8-20 depending how hard I've pushed beforehand. If I do them first I will go heavier and more aggressively.


sweet thats really good weight for those reps well impressed - lol got no chance of me doing 20reps but ill do my best


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright guys so this isnt a training log but i have done a look back at how my training went in 2014 and set myself the targets i want to get in 2015, so this is shaping my current workouts


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Woop today was chest and i worked on a similar regine as last time. My previous workout for flat bench was on 135kg so i did that again but this time less sets but more reps

Flat bench

50kg 5reps

50kg 2rep

80kg 3rep

80kg 2rep

110kg 2rep

110kg 1rep

135kg 7reps

100kg 7reps

100kg 7reps

100kg 3reps

by the end of my third set i was very pumped and finished off by stretching on light weight pec deck


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

ok guys so I have done a few workouts that ive forgotten to write up but my ladt one was legs.

stretching

squat

50kg 5rep

80kg 5rep

110kg 2rep

140kg 1rep

170kg 5rep

170kg 5rep

calf raises

leg extension


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok so this was my first attempt in about a year at doing some deadlift.

I actually went into the gym with the idea of training shoulders but i had to improvise last minute as the gym was so busy. so back it was! I started off with my usual stretching and then

Lat pull downs

70kg 10reps

70kg 10reps

120kg 6reps

Deadlift

70kg1rep

70kg 1rep

120kg 1rep

120kg 1rep

140kg 1rep

140kg 1rep

160kg 1rep

160kg 1rep

170kg 1rep

180kg 1rep

190kg 1rep

so overall very pleased how my lower back took the heavier weights and how strong i was. 190KG was very easy no problem at all with a good amount of strength left to handle heavier weight. however i didnt want my ego to make me lift heavier so i went back to some more accessary movements

More lat pull downs

chins


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

How long have you been training for and are you natty?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

so classic style workout for me

bench press

50kg 5rep

80kg 5rep

100kg 2rep

110kg 1rep

120kg 1rep

130kg 1 rep

140kg 1 rep

150kg 1 rep

120kg 10rep

120kg 7rep

calfs and abs


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

well it was a dimple workout today but one im paying for. I am aching so much now and just want to sleep lol

stretching

leg extension

squat

60kg 5rep

100kg 2rep

130kg 1rep

160kg 1rep

160kg 1rep

180kg1rep

140kg 5rep

140kg 2rep (knee hurt)

leg curl , leg extensions and calf raises


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes said:


> How long have you been training for and are you natty?


Ive boxed for over 20years but weight training ive done seriously for about 8-9years. yes all natty

i started off weighing about 10.5st now i weigh rougly 18.5st


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

just found a video from one of my squat workouts - dont think i wrote this one up but thought id share it now to show my form - any comments welcome


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Chest today






Bench press

50kg 5rep

50kg 5rep

80kg 5rep

110kg 2rep

110kg 1rep

130kg 1rep

140kg 1rep

150kg 1rep

Calves

Hamstrings


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Back






Really went at it today with loads of intensity and range of exercises. Felt so pumped was great and pre exhaustion was a great way of preceeding the deadlift

Stretching

Leg extension

Hamstring curl

Calf raises

Lat pull downs

60kg 6sets 6reps

60kg 5rep 2sets

90kg 5rep

110kg 3rep

140kg 1rep

150kg 1rep

160kg 1rep

170kg 1rep

Lat pull downs

110kg 3sets 12rep

110kg 3 sets 9rep

Calves (raises and leg press)

Hamstring curl


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

stretching

boxing

seated shoulder press

70kg - 5reps

110kg - 5rep

130kg - 1reps

140kg - 1reps

100kg- 5reps -5sets

Side lateral Raises

8kg - 10reps

10kg - 10reps

12kg- 10 reps

14kg - 8reps

Rear pec deck

55kg - 5sets - 8reps

calf Raises

55kg-50reps-3sets

55kg-100reps


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

so here is a summary (compilation) of last weeks workouts


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

here is my main sets in todays deadlift session managed in the end 5 reps on 180kg


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool so today I had an awesome squat workout based on one of my dad's workouts. Here it is

Stretching

Squat

60kg 1 rep 3sets

100kg 1rep 3sets

140kg 1rep 2sets

150kg 1rep

150kg 2rep

150kg 3rep

150kg 4rep

150kg 5rep

To finish off

160kg 2rep

170kg 1rep

Calf raises

66kg 3sets 100reps

So a total number of 15reps on 150kg and 300reps on calf's.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Bench press

50kg 10reps 2sets

80kg 5rep 2sets

100kg 2rep 2sets

110kg 1rep

125kg 4rep 3sets

125kg 3rep 3sets

125kg 2rep 3sets

125kg 1rep 3sets

Tricep press

50kg 12reps 3sets

Cable push downs

15reps 3sets

Calves

80kg 20rep 3sets


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok nice and simple today!

Deadlift

60kg 5reps

110kg 3rep

140kg 2rep

160kg 3rep

180kg 5rep


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright guys so must admit I feel obsessed with training back at the moment. Deadlift the other day, lat pull downs yesterday and no shrugs and rear debts today... lol its like I want to grow wings

So today my main focus was shrugs. It's been a while since I've done them heavy but they re a lift I've always been strong at

Calf raises

Shrugs

60kg 10reps

100kg 10reps

150kg 10reps

190kg 10reps

230kg 10reps

280kg 10reps

310kg 11reps

So I did not go as heavy as it hoped but still not too bad. I then finished off with rear pec deck flyes

Rear pec deck flyes

Calf raises


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

So thinking of training chest tomorrow. not sure exactly what kind of routineto do otherthan that i dont want it too intense as my pec injury got tight after the last workout on chest so was thinking of playing around on 100kg(220lb) for fun but stillwant it to be a usefulsession.

Anyone got any ideas? the most reps ive done on 100kg in a set is 24. so its a pretty light weight for me and my current pb is about 155kg -but 180kg is my pb -dont know if that helps with working out a routine


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

ok guys so went and did legs instead

My latest vlog on how my leg workout went this week including how i achieved my 200kg squat with full write up and training footage


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

and here is just the squat footage from the above training session including the 200kg squat all comments welcome


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Well it was long overdue a chest workout and i went in having no ide what i wanted to do but left with an awesome pump


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

So my last deadlift vlog taking into account your guys advice


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

This is a busy thread :blink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigaldevlin said:


> So my last deadlift vlog taking into account your guys advice


you not filming actually doing some training or just talking about it ?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> you not filming actually doing some training or just talking about it ?


Sometimes I have training footage which I either post separate like the squat video above which is also incorporated into the vlog (normally about half way through with the write up) but in the latest deadlift vlog unfortunately I wasn't able to film the workout as my wife wasn't able to to come with me so yea just a talk through on the last vid


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Big lad! What AAS are you using currently?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Sustanon Steve said:


> Big lad! What AAS are you using currently?


Whats AAS? do you mean assistance? just a belt dont use knee wraps or anything like that but occassionally i do use straps on my heavy deadlifts but try not to - i just prefer overhang grip and can only hold onto 150kg with that type of grip - though normal grip in can do maybe 220kg idont like it as it feels a little uneven


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Well my latest chest workout - ive been off ill for about two weeks with the flu lol just started to feel human again though i sweated bucket loads over the day - damn fever - this was just before my flu


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Are u getting ready for mr o debut this year?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Are u getting ready for mr o debut this year?


lol id be lucky to get mr midlands lol at least i got the belly all the Mr O's have these days - though mines from good old fashioned food rather than gh lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

You have this same thread on realjock?


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

No AAS is steroids


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

managed to get a new pb of 205kg squat in this last leg workout - little steps forward


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Sustanon Steve said:


> No AAS is steroids


lol soprry mate my mistake - nah im natty hence the belly lol


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

so just about managed 210kg on rhe squat - not fully condident on this attempt but hope to smash this and maybe even pause rep it in about 3 weeks


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

bigaldevlin said:


> lol soprry mate my mistake - nah im natty hence the belly lol


What's your diet like out of interest?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> What's your diet like out of interest?


just normal eat what i want - dont diet or anything but i dont eat too bad - i rarely have sauces on my food for example or salt.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Week 5 chest workout


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

week 5 leg workout


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

leg workout week 5


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Week 6 legs the penultimate week of leg training before i attempt my 1 rep max


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

week 6 deadlift the final week before i attempt my 1 rep maxes


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Its the end of my heavy phase and i attempt my pb at bench press and i try for 170kg... do i get it or not?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Its the end of my heavy phase and i attempt again the 210kg (464lb) squat that i managed last time but struggled with.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

week 1 part 1 of my light-phase of training


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

week 1 part 2 of my light-phase of training


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

week 2 part 1 of my light phase training


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

week 2 part 2 of my light phase training


----------

